# 93 Altima Won't Start. Code 11



## Themajesticking (Aug 16, 2006)

So my girlfriend has been having a lot of trouble with her altima for over a year now. Randomly stalling and it will crank but not start. After letting it sit for a while it starts. Now won't start at all. It started once while sitting in the spot it's in now but won't start again. I checked the codes finally and got code 11(one long blink and one short blink). From what I understand this is the crank/camshaft position sensor? The original distributor has already been replaced with a remanufactured one. Do I replace the sensor, the distributor, or something else? Please help.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

take off the distributor cap and rotor. If you find oil underneath the rotor then you will have to replace the whole thing as the oil seals have gone in the unit. Its pretty common to see it happen and remanufactured units are just as prone to the failure as new units. I'm quite surprised that no one has come up with a new unit that fixes the problem. I'll check up with MSD, there is a slight slight chance that they have one and they would fix that kind of a problem. Well, I hope you find no oil but I'm betting you will. Good luck with it.

Darktide

PS check to make sure the reman. unit you have isn't still under a warranty. if it is you'll be in luck. Some places offer very nice warranty's with their products.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I just did a quick check. If you buy one from Advance Auto Parts they have a limited lifetime warranty on theirs. Just make a photo copy of the receipt as they print on thermal paper so any heat source and you've lost your warranty. Good luck


----------



## Themajesticking (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks alot bro. I'll try that and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Themajesticking said:


> So my girlfriend has been having a lot of trouble with her altima for over a year now. Randomly stalling and it will crank but not start. After letting it sit for a while it starts. Now won't start at all. It started once while sitting in the spot it's in now but won't start again. I checked the codes finally and got code 11(one long blink and one short blink). From what I understand this is the crank/camshaft position sensor? The original distributor has already been replaced with a remanufactured one. Do I replace the sensor, the distributor, or something else? Please help.





You DO NOT have to replace distributor. Go to a Nissan Dealer and get the O ring for it. Clean out the distributor with Electronics cleaner and put the new O ring in. It will probably run like new AND only costs about $4.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Handyman2005 said:


> You DO NOT have to replace distributor. Go to a Nissan Dealer and get the O ring for it. Clean out the distributor with Electronics cleaner and put the new O ring in. It will probably run like new AND only costs about $4.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ths is not necessarly true. If oil has compromised the photo optical sensor too long, replacing the the oring will not solve the problem. The acidicity in the oil will break down the plastic on the sensor. Unfortunatley, because the sensor is modled into the distributor, you can't just reaplce that one component.


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

so to add on to what london said just replace the dist. it will be less of a headach


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I recently obtained a 1995 Altima with the same problem. The car had 193,000 miles on iy and never had the distributor replaced and.or serviced. We are talking 11 years of oil in the distributor. THis "fix" has worked perfectly for me and other people I know that have had a similar issue. If the correct cleaner is used and it is done thuroughly, this will illeviate the problem. If anything, the car will be drivable for until a replacement distributor can be obtained. It is an easier way to go at first before tossing the dist AND $500 to an dealer. It may not be a cure all but it is certainly a workable alternative.

Some people can't afford to just "replace the distributor."

Note,,,,,the problem originally described refers to a Code 11---Why not act on that issue rather than suggest the distributor be replaced?......the dist WAS replaced. according to the original post.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Themajesticking said:


> So my girlfriend has been having a lot of trouble with her altima for over a year now. Randomly stalling and it will crank but not start. After letting it sit for a while it starts. Now won't start at all. It started once while sitting in the spot it's in now but won't start again. I checked the codes finally and got code 11(one long blink and one short blink). From what I understand this is the crank/camshaft position sensor? The original distributor has already been replaced with a remanufactured one. Do I replace the sensor, the distributor, or something else? Please help.



Your rebuilt distributor sounds bad, replace it again. If you got one from an local autoparts store that was not rebuilt by Nissan that might be the issue. Where did you purchase the dist from?


----------



## ShaggyTJ (Mar 9, 2015)

Handyman2005 said:


> I recently obtained a 1995 Altima with the same problem. The car had 193,000 miles on iy and never had the distributor replaced and.or serviced. We are talking 11 years of oil in the distributor. THis "fix" has worked perfectly for me and other people I know that have had a similar issue. If the correct cleaner is used and it is done thuroughly, this will illeviate the problem. If anything, the car will be drivable for until a replacement distributor can be obtained. It is an easier way to go at first before tossing the dist AND $500 to an dealer. It may not be a cure all but it is certainly a workable alternative.
> 
> Some people can't afford to just "replace the distributor."
> 
> Note,,,,,the problem originally described refers to a Code 11---Why not act on that issue rather than suggest the distributor be replaced?......the dist WAS replaced. according to the original post.


For those that don't know if the crankshaft sensor is inside this distributor


----------

